# Good rubber restorer?



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

Anybody have any good recommendations for a good rubber, vinyl etc. restorer?

As in the rubbers around the windows, boot seals, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

Einszett 1Z Gummi Pflege

http://www.einszett.co.uk/products_einszett_interior-exterior.htm

Its a really fantastic product.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

do a search for gummi-pflege, works a treat for window/door seals especially coming up to winter time. available from C&S


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Vinyl Trim Renovation:*
To renovate and to accomplish long lasting renovation repairs on ultra violet (UV) faded, scuffed, or scratched black exterior trim, moulding, mirror covers, door handles, etc. without replacement or repainting with this kit from Automotive International

A fast and easy to use system that is long lasting and can be applied without the use of specialized tools, this product is not a dressing that will wash off after a short period but rather is an actual dye that can last up to 12 months. Prior to application warm up the plastic with a hot air gun until it was warm/hot to the touch. It comes with a clear coat product also to give it more protection and more shine.

Exterior Trim Renovation (ETR) a three-product system that comprises- 
1.Surface Prep
2.Colour Guard, Toner
3.UVR Guard
Each system comes in an 8 oz. container; the kit also includes mixing sticks, mixing cups for the production of grey

*Product source - *Automotive International ETR II Kit - (htpp://www.autoint.com)

*Alternative product- *GR -40 Trim & Molding Restoration Kit - http://www.topoftheline.com/trimmolreski.html

*Maintenance- *Forever BLACK™ Car Care Products - use specially formulated dyes instead of silicone to bring back the life to faded black bumpers, trim, tires, bed liners, etc and they hold the colour much longer and help protect against environmental elements such as ultra violet radiation (UVR) and doesn't attract road grime or dust - http://www.foreverblack.com/-

*Trim product test -* http://www.jwardell.com/mini/2006/09/10/the-final-trim-test-we-have-a-winner/


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I use Shin-Etsu Grease silicon grease available from any honda garage, its good stuff and doesnt leave any white marks.

Otherwise you can try the Gummi Pflege mentioned above.

HTH


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Kron said:


> Einszett 1Z Gummi Pflege
> 
> http://www.einszett.co.uk/products_einszett_interior-exterior.htm
> 
> Its a really fantastic product.


Thanks for joggin my memory Kron, I knew there was another 1z product I had to get as well as some more Kristall Klar screenwash :thumb:



TOGWT said:


> *Maintenance- *Forever BLACK™ Car Care Products - use specially formulated dyes instead of silicone to bring back the life to faded black bumpers, trim, tires, bed liners, etc and they hold the colour much longer and help protect against environmental elements such as ultra violet radiation (UVR) and doesn't attract road grime or dust - http://www.foreverblack.com/-


Isn't this the stuff that L200 Steve used on the roof rails of his L200 a while back?

*Edit:* No it wasn't, he used AutoGlym Black Dye - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=15930


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

for door/boot seals especially, give AG Vinyl & Rubber Care a shoot. worked a treat for me :thumb:

...also stops them freezing to the door thus preventing tearing of the seals, as I found out last night when I returned to my ice cube after a long night shift!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Einszett Gummi wotsname for me too, it's only a small pot, but has it's own built in applicator, and apparently prevents door rubbers etc freezing. Best of all though for me is the finish it leaves, good stuff :thumb:


----------

